# سؤال ملح



## hicham2010 (12 يونيو 2008)

هااااااااااااااااي شباب أعتدر على الغياب الطويل صديقكم هشام من الجزائر بدو يسألكم سؤال أنا دخلت جديد في الدين المسيحي وبدي أعرف الفرق بينو وبين الاسلام وشو هو الصح أنا أريد الاجابة بأسرع وقت


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2008)

الأخ العزيز هشام
كيف دخلت في المسيحية و انت لا تعرف الفرق بينها و بين الأسلام؟

ما هو ايمانك في المسيحية؟


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

غريب امرك اخي العزيز....كيف دخلت المسيحية و انت لا تعرفها؟ 

ربي يبارك بيك


----------



## challenger (12 يونيو 2008)

*عادي . . عادي !!*​ 
*عاوز تعرف ايه بالضبط ؟*​ 
*سؤالك بحاجة إلى مجلدات يا غالي .*​ 
يعني يا ريت لو نقطة محددة لنبينها لك !​


----------



## تايهة (13 يونيو 2008)

اول شي اخواني بعتقد انه هالشخص بدو مساعدتنا ما بيسوى نجادله
انما نعطيه الجواب اللي هو بحاجته
ممكن قصده انه ناوي يدخل المسيحية...
على كل ما بعرف كتير عن الاسلام بس بحاول
الاسلام يؤمن انه يسوع بشر عادي...بس نحن لا نؤمن انه بشر عادي انما هو الرب...
الاسلام يفرض الصلوات وطرق محددة واوقات محددة على الانسان...اللمسيحية لا تفعل ذلك...صلي متى ما بدك ومن قلبك هاد المهم...
الاسلام عكس المسيحية سمح بتعدد الزوجات...
والاسلام مسموح بيه الظلاق...بس يسوع بيكره الطلاق...فما جمعه الرب لا يحق للبشر تفريقه..
اذا بعد عندك اشياء تانية بتحب تعرفها خبرنا..
اسفة يعني لانه اللي بعرفه عن الاسلام قليل..


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

*الاسلام ما اعرف وش داعي لوجودة
 يعني لو تشوف تاريخ الاسلام فتلاقي ان الرب في الاسلام اتى في موسى
 و بعدين الغى شريعة موسى بالمسيح و بعدين الغى شريعة موسى بمحمد ولا نعرف لماذا و الخ

انما المسيحية فتعطيك القصة من البداية الى النهاية تعطيك ماذا فعلت الخطيئة و لماذا جاء موسى و المسيح و الخ 

القصة بمختصر هو عندما طرد ادم من الجنة بسبب خطيئته صار الانسان مثل عدو لله
 لان الخطيئة فرقتنا عنه فمنذ ما حصلت الخطيئة الله كان له خطة بان يرسل المخلص المسيح
 فالله قال للحية بعد ما حدثت الخطيئة الاصلية
 "تكوين 15:3 "وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها. هو يسحق رأسك وأنتِ تسحقين عقبه"." 
فالمسيح اتى من نسل المراة و سحق راس الحية اللي هو رمز للشيطان" 
على العموم عندما حصلت الخطيئة و طرد الانسان من الجنة كان هذا في العهد القديم 
 فكانوا الناس في العهد القديم (اللي هو عهد موسى و عهد اليهودية)
 كانوا يقدمون الذبائح لارضاء الله 
لان العهد القديم كان عهد الناموس اللي هو عهد الشرائع عهد 
الله ما اعطه شرائع صعبة للناس بسبب الفصل اللي حدث
 و لكن الله وعد بمجيء المسيح المخلص عشان العلاقة ترجع مع الله
 فكان المسيح هو الذبيحة عشان ينتصر على الشيطان اللي ضحك على حواء ودام
 فعندما اتى المسيح اتى معه العهد الجديد عهد النعمة اللي بدون شرائع قاسية مثل الرجم و الخ 
و علاقتنا رجعت مع الله و صار هناك طريق مفتوح معه 

الان عرفت لماذا جائت المسيحية و اليهودية؟
لكن لن تعرف لماذا في الاسلام الله نزل التوراة و الكتاب المقدس و الخ و ماذا فعل الله لادم و هل نسى الله امر الخطيئة؟؟


هناك اختلافات كبيرة بيننا وبين الاسلام اتمنى منك اخي العزيز تقرا و تبحث
 اعرف انك راح تتعب لكن اقر اقر و اقرا القران و تفاسيره و الاحاديث و سيرة محمد 
و المسيح قال في يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس عدد 39​*"فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية. وهي التي تشهد لي"​


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> هااااااااااااااااي شباب أعتدر على الغياب الطويل صديقكم هشام من الجزائر بدو يسألكم سؤال أنا دخلت جديد في الدين المسيحي وبدي أعرف الفرق بينو وبين ....


 
*المسيحية حياة تعيشها *
*وليست دين تعيش تحت وطأة وصاياه *
*دون ضمان لحياة بعد الموت والنجاة المؤكدة من النار*

*لكن لماذا ُتريد أن تُصبح مسيحي (إن صحت نيتك)*


----------



## enass (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

*يا ريت بالاول تقلنا الصحيح
وما في مانع انو نجاوبك بكل الاحوال*


----------



## hicham2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

أولا أنا أشكر  تايه على الافادة التي أفادني بها وأشكره لأنه فهم مضمون قولي نعم أنا أريد الدخول في المسيحية لكن لم أجد البراهين الكافية التي تثبت لي صحت هته الديانة وأنا غير محرج لأني أريد أن أجد لنفسي دينا وطريقا صحيحا وأسس أهتدي بها في الدين المسيحي أنا لما قررت أدخل المسيحية لما رأيت الاسلام لم يفدني بشيئ غير القول بدون الفعل وان رأيت تثبتو لي أن المسيحية هي الدين الصح سأعيش هكدا بدون دين غير مصدق بوجود الله أو وجود اليسوع فمن فصلك أفدوني لا تسألوني


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

الأخ الفاضل/ هشام ، سيادتك ذكرت فى سؤال آخر لك ، بهذا المنتدى ، أنك لم تؤمن بالمسيحية ، بل تريدنا أن نقنعك بكل شيئ . و الإنجيل علمنا أن كل كذب هو من الشيطان ، وأن الصدق ينجى .
الأخت الفاضلة / تاهية : هل أنت حقاً مسيحية ؟؟ هل حقاً تؤمنين بالمسيح : [ الطريق والحق والحياة ] ؟؟؟
+++ فكيف تسمين نفسك بالتائهة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++++ الكذب من الشيطان ، كل الكذب من الشيطان ، إذ أن الله لا يمكن أن يوجد فيه كذب نهائياً ، لذلك قال الرب لمن فيهم  الخصال الشيطانية :-
[ الأخ الفاضل/ هشام ، سيادتك ذكرت فى سؤال آخر لك ، بهذا المنتدى ، أنك لم تؤمن بالمسيحية ، بل تريدنا أن نقنعك بكل شيئ . و الإنجيل علمنا أن كل كذب هو من الشيطان ، وأن الصدق ينجى .
الأخت الفاضلة / تاهية : هل أنت حقاً مسيحية ؟؟ هل حقاً تؤمنين بالمسيح : [ الطريق والحق والحياة ] ؟؟؟
+++ فكيف تسمين نفسك بالتائهة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++++ الكذب من الشيطان ، كل الكذب من الشيطان ، إذ أن الله لا يمكن أن يوجد فيه كذب نهائياً ، لذلك قال الرب لمن فيهم  الخصال الشيطانية :الأخ الفاضل/ هشام ، سيادتك ذكرت فى سؤال آخر لك ، بهذا المنتدى ، أنك لم تؤمن بالمسيحية ، بل تريدنا أن نقنعك بكل شيئ . و الإنجيل علمنا أن كل كذب هو من الشيطان ، وأن الصدق ينجى .
الأخت الفاضلة / تاهية : هل أنت حقاً مسيحية ؟؟ هل حقاً تؤمنين بالمسيح : [ الطريق والحق والحياة ] ؟؟؟
+++ فكيف تسمين نفسك بالتائهة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++++ الكذب من الشيطان ، كل الكذب من الشيطان ، إذ أن الله لا يمكن أن يوجد فيه كذب نهائياً ، لذلك قال الرب لمن فيهم  الخصال الشيطانية :
44 أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. ] يو8: 44 .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

الأخ الفاضل / هشام
+++ مداخلتى السابقة ، كنت أكتبها أثناء نزول مداخلتك الأخيرة ، لذلك لم تتح لى الفرصة لأن آخذها فى إعتبارى .
+++ وتعليقاً عليها ، أقول لسيادتك ، كنت أتمنى ألاَّ تقول أنك لم تخجل ، لأنك فعلاً لم تكن صريحاً ، وذلك -- أقول بكل الصدق والأمانة -- شيئ يستدعى الخجل .
+++ أقول هذا بمنطق المصارحة وليس الإدانة ، فلكل منا أخطاءه ولا يحق لأحد أن يدين أحداً ، ولكنى أريد أن تكون العلاقة مبنية على الصدق ، لكى نثق فى بعضنا .


----------



## hicham2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

اخواني الكرام اني لم أرتك خطأ أعاتب عليه انما أنا أريد الحقيقة فقط وهو ان كان الرب موجودا أو لا لدا أرجو منكم عدم معاتبتي على شيئ لم أفعله انما افادتي ببراهين تؤيد ما تدعون أنه الؤرب وسأدخل بكل بساطة المسيحية وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> وسأدخل بكل بساطة المسيحية وشكرا


 
*وهل هذة كلمات حسنة تقدمها لمن تسألهم*

*وتريد أن تكون مسيحياً مثلهم *


لم يجبني بعد أحد منكم وهدا دليل على أنكم أمنتم دون وعي دون أن تفهمو فمن يهديني منكم الى الطريق الصحيح يا ترى

*هذا تحذير أخير لك*


----------



## hicham2010 (13 يونيو 2008)

أنت لا تهددني صحيح فأنا بكل بساطةأسف أوكي لكن تدكر انت ضعيف أمام أسألتي لأنك لن تستطيع الاجابة عنها أنت أو غيرك وأكرر اعتداري ولن أسأل ثانية


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> ... لكن تدكر انت ضعيف أمام أسألتي لأنك لن تستطيع الاجابة عنها أنت أو غيرك وأكرر اعتداري ولن أسأل ثانية


 


*لا يوجد من هو ضعيف أو عاجز عن إجابتك *

*لكن تذكر أنك لا تريد أن تفهم *

*وكانت لك الفرصة أن تعرف الله ورفضت*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

*اخي العزيز انت لا تريد ان تدخل في دين ان تريد ان تؤمن بوجود الله انت الان غير مؤمن بوجوده,,,,,
انت تريد اثبات لوجوده هذه المشكلة

لما قلنا لك ان ابائنا و اجدادنا امنوا بالله لم نقل لك لهذا يجب ان تؤمن به(اي تؤمن بالله)
 لكن قلنا لك هذا (اي قلنا ان اجدادنا امنوا بوجود الله) لنبين لك ان اجدادنا شهدوا بوجود الله و تناقلوا هذا الشي للاجيال القادمة
 و هكذا عرفنا بوجوده....فالله موجود.....و كتابه موجود....
هل تظن ان وجود هذا الكون مجرد صدفة؟ هل تظن ان هذا العلم حدث من لا شي؟ 

انت اتذكر في حياتك شوف و اتمعن كويس هل حدث فيها شي عمل الله؟
 في حياتنا كثير اشياء تحصل الله يكون فيها نشعر بوجوده و عمله 

هل طلبت و صليت لله؟؟ ادعيه بقلب (( صادق و مؤمن)) و قل لك انك  تحتاجه...صدقني لن يتركك

فأنا دعيته بصدق و أيمان و ظهر لي...جرب هذا الشي و لن تخسر 

فهل ستجرب؟*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال ملح*

*


hicham2010 قال:



			اليسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اسمه يسوع المسيح و ليس اليسوع..*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

الأخ الفاضل هشام
+++ كيف لا يخجل الإنسان ، عندما يتم إكتشاف سلوكه الملتوى ، فحيناً يدعى أنه شيئ ، وحيناً آخر يقول بعكسه ، كيف لا أخجل من نفسى -- حتى قبل أن يكتشف الناس إلتوائى -- وبالأكثر عندما ينكشف ذلك .
+++ يا أخى الفاضل ، إن الحياء من فعل الخباثات ، هو من شيمة الشرفاء ، ومن لا حياء له ، لا أخلاق له نهائياً ، ولذلك يقول المثل الشعبى : " إن لم تستحى ، إفعل ما شئت " .
+++ إن الحياء من فعل الخباثات ، هو من أعظم الفضائل .
+++ فإن كنت سيادتك لا تزال فى مرحلة الشباب المبكر ، حيث يكوِّن الإنسان مفاهيمه ، فأرجو أن تضع الحياء من الخطأ ، فى أولوية مبادئك ، لكى تقتنى الفضائل الحقيقية .
++++++ أما عن الأسئلة عن المسيحية ، فنحن نرحب بالسؤال ، ونجتهد جداً فى تقديم الإجابات الأمينة .
++ فأهلاً وسهلاً بأسئلتك أنت ، وأما أسئلة الآخرين ، فعليهم أن يقدموها هم بأنفسهم .
+++ لكيلا تصبح المناقشة غير متكافئة ، مع سائل لا يعرف شيئاً ، بل يردد الكلام بدون فحص وفهم .
+++ فإن الذى لا يفهم السؤال الذى يسأله ، يستحيل أن يفهم الإجابة .


----------



## hicham2010 (14 يونيو 2008)

أولا أنا أشكر لكم ردودكم رغم أن فيها بعض الضلم  أولا نبدأ على الاخت عراقية للمسيح مادا تعرفين عن الحياة أنت أنك تلدين فتعيشين فتموتين هدا مفهومك لها ةهدا مايحدث لك من الناخية الطبيعية فما تدعون أنه موجود ليس له دخل بما يحدث أما ما خصل لي في الحياة اني ولدت لأظلم في هته الحياة البائسة لة كان الرب موجود لمادا لا يرفع الضلم عن المضلومين لمادا لم يضهر ليردع مايحصل اليوم في كل بقاع الأرض أن لم أتجاوز الثامنة عشر لكن فهمت الدنيا اخسن منكم فنخن وجدنا لنعدب ونموت وننسى لن أؤمن بشيئ غير موجود


----------



## hicham2010 (14 يونيو 2008)

أما الأخ مكرم زكي أنك تتهمني بالكدب وأني أردد كلام الأخرين هدا ظلم فأنا بنيت فكرة عدم وجود الله على براهين وأدلة ملموسة وواقعية وأنتم بنيتم وجوده على أساس الخيال والقصص والخرافات لدا كن واقعيا و أعطني براهنا ان كنت صادقا في قولك فأنت لا تعرفني لتتهمني بالكدب و التلفيق فكن لطيف في اتهماتك وكما يقال عندنا في الجزائر كون ضريف شويا


----------



## RABECA (14 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> فنخن وجدنا *لنعدب ونموت* *وننسى* لن أؤمن بشيئ غير موجود


 
*إن كان هذا هو فهمك للحياة فأنت لم تفهم معنى الحياة بعد*

*الله لم يخلقنا للعذاب ... بل لتكون لنا حياة أفضل*

*فالمسيح قال :*

*يوحنا 10 : 10 **..... وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ* *أَفْضَلُ.*
*-----------------*
*ونحن غير منسيين بل مدونيين في السماوات في كتاب سفر الحياة *
*لوقا 10: 20*
وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَفْرَحُوا بِهَذَا أَنَّ الأَرْوَاحَ تَخْضَعُ لَكُمْ بَلِ افْرَحُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَكُمْ كُتِبَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ». 

رؤيا يوحنا 3 : 5 
مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَذَلِكَ سَيَلْبَسُ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَلَنْ أَمْحُوَ اسْمَهُ مِنْ *سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ،* وَسَأَعْتَرِفُ بِاسْمِهِ أَمَامَ أَبِي وَأَمَامَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ.


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال ملح*



hicham2010 قال:


> أولا أنا أشكر لكم ردودكم رغم أن فيها بعض الضلم  أولا نبدأ على الاخت عراقية للمسيح مادا تعرفين عن الحياة أنت أنك تلدين فتعيشين فتموتين هدا مفهومك لها ةهدا مايحدث لك من الناخية الطبيعية فما تدعون أنه موجود ليس له دخل بما يحدث أما ما خصل لي في الحياة اني ولدت لأظلم في هته الحياة البائسة لة كان الرب موجود لمادا لا يرفع الضلم عن المضلومين لمادا لم يضهر ليردع مايحصل اليوم في كل بقاع الأرض أن لم أتجاوز الثامنة عشر لكن فهمت الدنيا اخسن منكم فنخن وجدنا لنعدب ونموت وننسى لن أؤمن بشيئ غير موجود



*ماذا تقصد ماذا يحدث للحياة لا تقول ماذا هو مفهومي لانك لا تعرف ماذا هو مفهومي عن الحياة..ان كان مفهموك عن الحياة سطحي جدا لهذه الدرجة فهذه مشكلتك...لان في كثير اشياء في الحياة غير الولادة و الموت..انا سالتك ان كان الله له عمل في حياتك و انا متاكدة من ذلك لان في حياة كل شخص هناك اثار لوجود الله 
الله لم يخلقنا لكي نتعذب..الله خلقنا لكي نكون معه اما ما يحصل في العالم فليس بسبب الله انه بسبب الانسان و اعماله فالله لم يقل لنا حاربوا او اقتلوا الخ..*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

الأخ الفاضل / هشام
+++ بخصوص معاتبتى لك ، فهى من أجل خيرك ، والمثل الشعبى --عندنا -- يقول : " يا بخت من لقى إللّى يبكى عليه ولو يبكــِّيه ، ولا من يضحك عليه ويضحكه " .
+++ أما بخصوص المظالم فى الحياة ، فإن الله أعطى للإنسان حرية الإختيار ، ولذلك فالبعض يُحسن للآخرين ، والبعض يؤذى الآخرين ، وكل واحد سيأخذ جزاء عمله فى يوم الحساب .
++++ ولكن حرية الإنسان ، فى أذية الآخرين ، ليست مطلقة ، بل إن الله يتدخل فى الوقت الذى يراه مناسباً ، لكى لا يفنى إيمان الإنسان المخلص الأمين ، وفى نفس الوقت فإنه لا يرفع عنه الظلم ، لأن تعرض الإنسان للظلم ، وإحتماله وثباته على مخافة الله ، سيجعل له أجراً عظيماً فى يوم الحساب .
+++ يوم الحساب سيوزن كل الأمور ، ولولا وجود يوم للحساب ، لكان لك الحق فى ضيقك ، ولكن ثق بأن الله موجود ، وأنه لا يخطئ أبداً ، وسيعطى كل واحد بحسب عمله ، فإثبت على مخافة الله وعلى فعل الخير ، فإنه يوجد يوم للحساب .


----------



## hicham2010 (15 يونيو 2008)

ولعلمكم كلكم لم يكن أحد يؤمن بوجود الله مثلي فقد كنت مسلما لكن بعد ماحدث لا أصن أن هناك ديانة واحدة على حق في وجود الله أما بخصوص مفهومي للحياة فهو سهل جدا لأني لا أرى هدفا منها غير المتعة وانها فانية ولن نعيش ثانية غير أننا سنموت وننسى ولن يتدكرنا احد فنحن نعيش لكي لا نعيش


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال ملح*



hicham2010 قال:


> ولعلمكم كلكم لم يكن أحد يؤمن بوجود الله مثلي فقد كنت مسلما لكن بعد ماحدث لا أصن أن هناك ديانة واحدة على حق في وجود الله أما بخصوص مفهومي للحياة فهو سهل جدا لأني لا أرى هدفا منها غير المتعة وانها فانية ولن نعيش ثانية غير أننا سنموت وننسى ولن يتدكرنا احد فنحن نعيش لكي لا نعيش



*اخي العزيز لا تريد ان تساعد نفسك فكيف تريدنا ان نساعدك؟
 الم تطلب منا المعونة؟ اذا لماذا تقول انك انت وحدك الذي عرفت الحياة؟ 
لماذا تغلق الطريق عليك؟
 الم اطلب منك ان تصلي بأيمان و احتياج لله؟ لماذا لم تفعل هذا؟؟
 هل ستصلي من كل قلبك و ليس عبثا؟ 
ان كنت حقا محتاجا لله فاذا ستصلي بايمان و باحتياج و قلبا صادق...
ان فعلت هذا الشي اعدك بأن الله لن يتركك...
اما ان كنت ياسا و تردد العبارات التي تقتل الانسان نفسيا فلن تصل لله 

ربي ينورلك طريقك و يفتح بصيرتك و يعرفك الحق *​


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> وانها فانية ولن نعيش ثانية غير أننا سنموت وننسى ولن يتذكرنا احد فنحن نعيش لكي لا نعيش


 

*العالم فاني ماشي وسوف نموت ممكن*

*لكن سيتذكرنا الكل وأسماؤنا مكتوبة في سفر الحياة*

*ولكننا نعيش لكي ننال الحياة الأبدية (وعد المسيح وميراثنا فيه)*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

الأخ الفاضل / هشام
++++ طوال مسيرة الإنسان فى هذه الحياة ، تتغير أحواله ، وأنت ذاتك تذكر أنك كنت تؤمن والآن لا تؤمن .
++++ فما دمت أنا ذاتى ، أتعرض للتغيير فى أفكارى ، فالأفضل لى ألاَّ أتخذ موقفاً نهائياً من أى شيئ ، قبلما يكتمل فحصى له ، لكى يكون حكمى مكتملاً وصحيحاً وغير ناقص  .
++++ فأرجو أن تنتظر الآن ، لعلك تكتشف شيئاً جديداً فى هذا الموضوع ، وهو أن الحياة الحالية ، هى مجرد الشرنقة ، وما بعد هذه الفترة ، سيأتى طور الفراشة ، طور الحياة الطليقة من كل القيود ، وأنها شيئ عظيم جداً ، يستحق أن نحتمل -- من أجله -- ضيق وضغط الشرنقة .


----------



## hicham2010 (17 يونيو 2008)

أخ fredy أريد أن أسألك لمادا قلت العالم ماشي فاني وسوف نموت ممكن أريد التركيز على كلمة ممكن أتشك أنك ستموت وتدفن لتأكلك الديدان


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

اخوية هشام ما حدا يقدر يساعدك .. انت وحدك تقدر تساعد نفسك

فالقرار قرارك بالايمان بالله او عدم الايمان به و لكن نحن .. نحن عوامل مساعدة .. حاضرين للمساعدة عند بحثك عن الحقيقة .. عند هبوط معنوياتك .. عند توارد تساؤلاتك اخوية 

و لكن ! القرار قرارك اولاً و آخرا 

امامك يا اخوية معجزات الله التي تحدث باسم المسيح و بشفاعة قديسيه و باسم الثالوث الاقدس 

من معجزات شفاء و تحول و محبة و مساعدة الله للبشر .. 

اذا بدك الحقيقة اخوية .. ابحث عن هاي المعجزات .. فهي موجودة بكل مكان .. ابحث عن ناس صارت معهم معجزات .. اذهب ..اسأل و استفسر .. عسى ان تنهي صراعك الداخلي بالتساؤل عن وجود الله 

اكرر بمحبة يا اخي .. المعجزات بكل مكان .. و لكنها لن تأتي اليك .. يحتاج ان تذهب انت تبحث عنها 

فانت وحدك من تساعد نفسك

سلام الاله الحي​


----------



## i'm christian (19 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> أخ Fredy أريد أن أسألك لمادا قلت العالم ماشي فاني وسوف نموت ممكن أريد التركيز على كلمة ممكن أتشك أنك ستموت وتدفن لتأكلك الديدان




*سورى انا عارفه ان السؤال موجه لfrredy فبعد اذنه طبعا
بس انا عاوزه اقولك حاجه فى النقطه دى
انت بتتكلم عن موت غير اللى بنتكلم عنه
انت عندك الموت نهايه اما احنا عندنا الموت بدايه 
" بدايه اللا نهايه "
يعنى الموت انتقال من حياه الظلمه لحياه النور
من حياه الالم لحياه الشفاء
من حياه الحزن المؤقت لحياه الفرح اللا نهائي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## fredyyy (20 يونيو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> أخ fredy أريد أن أسألك لمادا قلت العالم ماشي فاني وسوف نموت ممكن أريد التركيز على كلمة ممكن أتشك أنك ستموت وتدفن لتأكلك الديدان


 *العالم فاني ماشي *

بطرس الثانية 3 : 12 
مُنْتَظِرِينَ وَطَالِبِينَ سُرْعَةَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي بِهِ تَنْحَلُّ السَّمَاوَاتُ مُلْتَهِبَةً، *وَالْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً تَذُوبُ*. 

*وسوف نموت ممكن*

كورنثوس الاولى 15 : 51 
هُوَذَا سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ " *لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا* وَلَكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ "

*لكن سيتذكرنا الكل وأسماؤنا مكتوبة في سفر الحياة*

فيلبي 4 : 3 
نَعَمْ أَسْأَلُكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً، يَا شَرِيكِي الْمُخْلِصَ، سَاعِدْ هَاتَيْنِ اللَّتَيْنِ جَاهَدَتَا مَعِي فِي الإِنْجِيلِ، مَعَ أَكْلِيمَنْدُسَ أَيْضاً وَبَاقِي الْعَامِلِينَ مَعِي، *الَّذِينَ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ*. 
*
*

*ولكننا نعيش لكي ننال الحياة الأبدية (وعد المسيح وميراثنا فيه)*



 رومية 8 : 17 
فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً *فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضاً وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ*. 
إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. 


 رسالة يعقوب 2 : 5 
اسْمَعُوا يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ، أَمَا اخْتَارَ اللَّهُ فُقَرَاءَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَغْنِيَاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ، 
*وَوَرَثَةَ الْمَلَكُوتِ الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ*؟


----------



## hicham2010 (7 يوليو 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااي شباب كيف الحال لقد عدت وأنا مفتنع بوجود الله أريد أن أشكركم على اجاباتكم المفيدة وأن أعتدر عن أسألتي التافهة والغير مقنعة


----------



## صوت الرب (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال ملح*



hicham2010 قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااي شباب كيف الحال لقد عدت وأنا مفتنع بوجود الله أريد أن أشكركم على اجاباتكم المفيدة وأن أعتدر عن أسألتي التافهة والغير مقنعة


سعيد بقراءة ردك و فهمك للأمور


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ملح*

*الحمد الله اخي العزيز

ترى لا تغرك الحياة..ألله موجود..هل تعتقد اننا بالدنيا هذه بلا سبب؟؟

لكل شي بداية و لكل شي سبب

الله موجود...و من غير الله لن تعيش مرتاح او سعيد,,و انا اتحداك ان استطعت

اتمنى ان تجد الطريق الصحيح

ملاحظة: اسئلتك مش سخيفة...لان كل انسان يسال اسئلتك و تجيه وقت ضعف...
مش عيب نغلط..لكن العيب اننا نبقى نغلط 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال ملح*



hicham2010 قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااي شباب كيف الحال لقد عدت وأنا مفتنع بوجود الله أريد أن أشكركم على اجاباتكم المفيدة وأن أعتدر عن أسألتي التافهة والغير مقنعة



*هذه بداية الطريق وليست نهايته, فما رأيك, هل نواصل المشوار معاً*


----------



## My Rock (9 يوليو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااي شباب كيف الحال لقد عدت وأنا مفتنع بوجود الله أريد أن أشكركم على اجاباتكم المفيدة وأن أعتدر عن أسألتي التافهة والغير مقنعة


 

شئ جميل, لكن هذا ليس كافي, هل تعرف لماذا؟
لأن حتى الشياطين تعترف بوجود الله!
معرفة و ايمان بوجود الله ليس كافي للخلاص

ما رأيك ان نستمر؟


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2008)

hicham2010 قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااي شباب كيف الحال لقد عدت وأنا مفتنع بوجود الله أريد أن أشكركم على اجاباتكم المفيدة وأن أعتدر عن أسألتي التافهة والغير مقنعة


 
هذا أول الغيث يا هشام!
لتكن خطوة مباركة.​ 
لنرى اجتهادك. تكرم ورد على سؤال الأخ صوت صارخ 
*



هذه بداية الطريق وليست نهايته, فما رأيك, هل نواصل المشوار معاً

أنقر للتوسيع...

*وخذ بعين الإعتبار كلام الأخ ماي روك ​ 




> هذا ليس كافي, هل تعرف لماذا؟
> لأن حتى الشياطين تعترف بوجود الله!
> معرفة و ايمان بوجود الله ليس كافي للخلاص​


سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## iraqi jesus son (13 يوليو 2008)

احب ان اقل اخ هشام  ما حاء في الكتاب المقدس:

لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ، وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. فَالَّذِي يُحِبُّ الْعَالَمَ، لاَ تَكُونُ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ فِي قَلْبِهِ.

1يوحنا2 :15


----------

